# Suggestions - TPA / TFA Turkish Tobacco



## Laura Lee-Hillier (31/10/18)

Hello All, 
I've been searching recipes online for ideas on what to mix with Turkish Tobacco (TPA / TFA) with and haven't found many that are too inspiring. Does anyone have any suggestions for other flavours I could combine the Turkish with?
Thanks a mill!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (31/10/18)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/18)

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (31/10/18)

@Petrus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (31/10/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Hello All,
> I've been searching recipes online for ideas on what to mix with Turkish Tobacco (TPA / TFA) with and haven't found many that are too inspiring. Does anyone have any suggestions for other flavours I could combine the Turkish with?
> Thanks a mill!


Unfortunately I have not used Turkish much. It's a pretty strong tobacco flavour with a sandal wood kick. What kind of a profile are you trying to get to? Do you want this flavour to be the main note and have a spicy-tobacco type of recipe or do you want it to just contibute some spicy notes in the back ground?
If you just want something to keep it company or assist it then try 5% Western (TFA) with 1.5 to 2% Turkish (TFA). I would leave this to steep for about six weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/11/18)

Turkish tobacco is my favourite for MTL vaping. Used to vape it single flavour until I started DIY. 
This is my favourite Turkish tobacco recipe. 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2544375/Turkish+tobacco+twist+with+choc.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (1/11/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Turkish tobacco is my favourite for MTL vaping. Used to vape it single flavour until I started DIY.
> This is my favourite Turkish tobacco recipe.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2544375/Turkish+tobacco+twist+with+choc.


Thank you so much! that one looks good and I already have the Jamaican rhum so it's just the other two I need to get! Will give it a try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (1/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately I have not used Turkish much. It's a pretty strong tobacco flavour with a sandal wood kick. What kind of a profile are you trying to get to? Do you want this flavour to be the main note and have a spicy-tobacco type of recipe or do you want it to just contibute some spicy notes in the back ground?
> If you just want something to keep it company or assist it then try 5% Western (TFA) with 1.5 to 2% Turkish (TFA). I would leave this to steep for about six weeks.


Ive never tried any Turkish tobacco before so probably would want it as the main note to begin with but also want to try it with complimentary flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (1/11/18)

I use to buy the Turkish Tobacco from Vaperite. Still one of my favourites
Also Treacle tobacco from Marvel vapes has a similar vibe going. Would like to see what comes out of this thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (1/11/18)

I quite like TFA Turkish Tobacco at 3 - 4 % with 0.50 - 1.0 % FA Jamaican Rum. The rum sweetens some too - go for 1.0 % if you like it a bit sweeter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (1/11/18)

Andre said:


> I quite like TFA Turkish Tobacco at 3 - 4 % with 0.50 - 1.0 % FA Jamaican Rum. The rum sweetens some too - go for 1.0 % if you like it a bit sweeter.


I will be trying that out tonight  Thank you!

*Edit* And how long should this mixture steep for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> I will be trying that out tonight  Thank you!
> 
> *Edit* And how long should this mixture steep for?


I steep all my tobacco mixes for at least 30 days, but give it a taste after 14 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (1/11/18)

Andre said:


> I steep all my tobacco mixes for at least 30 days, but give it a taste after 14 days.


I hate being an impatient person 
Thank you so much for your advice

Reactions: Like 3


----------

